# TLS - ChartTV analysis videos



## charttv (26 October 2005)

The latest episode of Chart TV covers Telstra and can be found here

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/tls26oct/tls26oct.html

Duration: 4:38


----------



## doctorj (27 October 2005)

*Re: TLS - Chart TV video analysis 26 Oct*

Your analysis is very interesting - I'm sure many here enjoy your work.

Is there a chance you could start a "Chart TV" thread rather than posting a new thread each time?


----------



## el_ninj0 (27 October 2005)

*Re: TLS - Chart TV video analysis 26 Oct*

I like the new posts every time, gives the thread better exposure.
Is this posted any where else Malcom?

I like your addition of "This trade is crap!" at the end. Tells me what i have known ever since ive known the Telstra corporation.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2005)

*Re: TLS - Chart TV video analysis 26 Oct*



			
				charttv said:
			
		

> ...it's a giant dog....




LOL - can there be any disagreement with that?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 October 2005)

*Re: TLS - Chart TV video analysis 26 Oct*

I enjoyed this immensely. 

I liked his commentary.


----------



## happytrader (27 October 2005)

*Re: TLS - Chart TV video analysis 26 Oct*

Hi Malcolm

You are a laugh a minute, excellent analysis and accurate description of this stock, great entertainment value.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## charttv (27 October 2005)

*Re: TLS - Chart TV video analysis 26 Oct*

Hi all,

Thanks for watching, i'm glad you enjoyed the video. I have been starting a new thread each time because I cover different markets. I think you might be able to do a search on all threads posted by charttv to find any other threads I have created. 

I hope to cover more markets over time but at this point I tend to do a video on any trades that jump out at me and smack me in the face with their obviousness.


----------



## RichKid (27 October 2005)

*Re: TLS - Chart TV video analysis 26 Oct*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> I like the new posts every time, gives the thread better exposure.
> Is this posted any where else Malcom?
> 
> I like your addition of "This trade is crap!" at the end. Tells me what i have known ever since ive known the Telstra corporation.
> ...




I've merged all charttv video analysis threads on a particular topic/stock/index into one so all TLS videos should be here.  I've done the same for the XJO videos. You can always search for all posts by a user (eg charttv) by clicking on the user name/public profile link.

As soon as a new post is made in this thread it'll go to the top of the queue so everyone we'll be alerted to it, you can also use the user control panel to be alerted about new posts.

Glad to see everyone having fun with this stuff!!


----------

